# Gigabyte ist im Garantiefall völlig überfordert!



## Moebiusband (28. Januar 2020)

*Gigabyte ist im Garantiefall völlig überfordert!*

Hallo, 

mir geht es da leider sehr ähnlich wie in dem Thema  hier beschrieben.

Die Frage ist tatsächlich, wie eine Gewährleistung nach Ablauf der zwei Jahre Händlergarantie abzuwickeln ist. 

Auch als registriertes Mitglied des "Aorus-Members Club de" findet man auf deren Webseite nicht eine Information oder Kontaktadresse dazu. Ich kann mir nur die Daten meiner registrierten Grafikkarte und die verlängerte Garantierzeit bis 05 2021 anschauen, aber habe keine Ahnung, wie ein solcher Garantiefall zu melden wäre.

Muss dies dann ernsthaft über den Online-Support mit einem Ticket in Abhängigkeit Chinesischer Feiertage erfolgen? 

Über eine Anleitung für Dummies würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Abwicklung Garantiefall Grafikkarte*

Hallo Herr *Moebiusband*

 Danke für Ihre Anfrage und Geduld.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                                                                                        Technischen         Support                     weitergegeben         und                    folgende                       Antwort         für             Sie                                      erhalten:

Antwort =>

Wegen der Chineese New Year Feiertage wird sich die Antwort auf Ihre eSupport Anfrage leider verzögern.
Wenn Sie nicht bis dahin warten möchten bieten wir Ihnen an, die Grafikkarte direkt bei GIGABYTE zur Überprüfung anzumelden.
  Dazu füllen bitte  das beigefügte RMA-Formular aus.
Senden Sie bitte die Excel-Datei mit Ihren Informationen und eine Kopie Ihrer Rechnung / Quittung an unser RMA-Team zurück.
Das RMA-Team sendet Ihnen die RMA-Nummer und die Versandanweisungen.
Mit diesen Informationen können Sie nun die defekte Komponente an unser RMA-Center senden.
Mail an: partner_rma@gigabyte.de

RMA-REQUEST-FORM.zip


Gern können wir das schnell telefonisch erklären wenn Sie wünschen.

 Hierfür bitte  kontaktieren    Sie uns          unter         der                          deutschen                Festnetznummer +49 402533040           und  mit der "1"             Technischen                          Support,    wir       gehen  mit           Ihnen                  Schritt  für            Schritt                 alles          durch.  
(kostenlose aus dem                    Deutschen  Festnetz)

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## Moebiusband (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Abwicklung Garantiefall Grafikkarte*

Hallo nochmal,
vielen Dank für die Antwort und danken Sie mir schonmal für meine weitere Geduld...



GIGABYTE_Support_Team schrieb:


> Hallo Herr *Moebiusband*
> ...
> Dazu füllen bitte  das beigefügte RMA-Formular aus.
> Senden Sie bitte die Excel-Datei mit Ihren Informationen und eine Kopie Ihrer Rechnung / Quittung an unser RMA-Team zurück.
> Das RMA-Team sendet Ihnen die RMA-Nummer und die Versandanweisungen.


Äh nein! 
Das RMATeam verwies mich nach zwei Tagen erstmal ganz platt zurück an den Fachhändler! Ich möge doch dort bitte einmal nachfragen. Hatte ich zwar schon telefonisch, aber gut.
Diesen bat ich also per mail um eine Stellungnahme, und die Antwort kam erwartungsgemäß mit der Aussage, dass der Händler nach zwei Jahren aus der Gewährleistung, wie in Deutschland üblich, raus ist, und er als Händler kein Garantieversprechen abgegeben habe.

Diese Antwort habe ich an das RMA-Team weitergeleitet.
Nun erhalte ich heute folgende Antwort vom RMA-Team (keine RMA-Nummer und Versandanweisung):

"Mainboards: GIGABYTE gewährt standardmäßig 3 Jahre Garantie ab Herstellungsdatum. Die Garantie gilt ausschließlich für Fachhändler.
Leider können wir ihre Anfrage nicht bearbeiten. Bitte kontaktieren Sir Ihren Händler."

Schön, nun habe ich sogar 4 Jahre Garantie für den Fachhändler durch Registrierung im Members-Club erworben? Der weiß gar nichts von seinem Glück, und ich glaube, um ihm das klar zu machen, bräuchte ich auch die sportliche Sichtweise des RMA-Teams von Gigabyte. 

Wenn Gigabyte Kunden mit Garantieversprechen von 4 Jahren und mit solchen Marketing Buzzwords wie: 

"Benefits of registering
Warranty
Manage warranty status and extensions more conveniently
Service & Support
VIP service and product support"

umwirbt, dann ist das jetzt für mich als registrierter "benefit-member" bisher leider nicht sehr "convenient" und "VIP" verlaufen. Ganz im Gegenteil.


PS: Die deutsche Festnetznummer für technischen Support ist bei RMA-Fragen leider ziemlich nutzlos. Der Mitarbeiter hat mich darüber deutlich aufgeklärt, vielen Dank.




Ein Update von heute Abend, nachdem ich versucht habe, bei meinem geschätzten Grafikkartenpartner auf die hier vorherrschende Rechtslage und -auffassung hinzuweisen.

Mein "RMA-Partner" möchte, dass ich bei meinem Fachhändler ein zweites Mal die gleiche Frage stelle:


"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

GIGABYTE gewährt standardmäßig 3 Jahre Garantie ab Herstellungsdatum. Sie haben noch einen Garantieanspruch haben. 

Mögliche Garantieansprüche müssen vom Endkunden immer gegenüber Ihrem Fachhändler, bei dem das Produkt erworben wurde, geltend gemacht werden.


Sie können ihrer Fachhändler nochmal kontaktieren. Dann könnten wir weiter verfahren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen/Best regards,

RMA -Team"

Wie gesagt, ich möge bitte "nochmal" da nachfragen. Wunderbar, ich komme mir immer gerne ein wenig vorgeführt vor, wenn ich ein zweites Mal die gleiche Frage stellen muss. 

Die Antwort des Fachhändlers ist natürlich wie erwartet:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Moebiusband,

wir bedanken uns bei Ihnen für Ihre Nachricht.
wir haben Ihre Reklamation bezüglich eines defekten Artikels zur Kenntnis genommen und bedauern diese. Der Artikel, welchen Sie reklamieren ist leider älter als 24 Monate.
Ihnen steht uns gegenüber also kein Händlergewährleistungsanspruch mehr zu.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir keinerlei Verträge mit den Herstellern haben,
welche uns verpflichtet, Artikel dort einzusenden.
Garantiefälle muss der Hersteller selbst bearbeiten, da die Herstellergarantie lediglich eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers ist. Sie ist eine Leistung, die ausschließlich vom Hersteller angeboten wird.
Mit dieser haben wir als Händler nichts zu tun und dürfen auch nicht im Rahmen dieser handeln.
Deshalb bitten wir Sie, sich zunächst mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung zu setzen und dort Ihren Garantieanspruch geltend zu machen.
Sie dürfen diese Mail natürlich gerne an den Hersteller weiterleiten.
Erfahrungsgemäß stellen sich die Kollegen dort nicht quer und nehmen Ihre Reklamation gerne entgegen.

Wir lehnen die Bearbeitung außerhalb der Gewährleistung ab und bedauern, Ihnen keine positivere Nachricht geben zu können.

Mit freundlichen grüßen
Ihre Fachhändler-Kundenbetreuung"

Ich verstehe da den Fachhändler und bin mal gespannt, ob die Rückmeldung dieses kleinen Exkurs in die deutsche Rechtslage nun jemanden bei meinem RMA-"Partner" dazu bewegt, mir als "VIP" diesen Vorgang meiner "Warranty" "more conveniently" zu gestalten.

So langsam fange ich nämlich an, mich zu ärgern. Ich habe damals für eine AORUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G als eines der Topmodelle von Gigabyte gut 825,-€ auf den Tisch des Hauses gelegt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Abwicklung Garantiefall Grafikkarte*

Hallo Herr *Moebiusband*

Danke für Ihre Anfrage und Geduld und es tut uns sehr Leid für die entstanden Unannehmlichkeiten.

*Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, kontaktieren Sie uns bitte telefonisch für eine Sonder RMA Nummer.*

Gern können wir das schnell telefonisch erklären wenn Sie wünschen. Hierfür bitte kontaktieren Sie uns unter der deutschen Festnetznummer 0402533040 (Werkstags) und mit der "1" Technischen Support, wir gehen mit Ihnen Schritt für Schritt alles durch. (kostenlose aus dem Deutschen Festnetz)

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## Moebiusband (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Abwicklung Garantiefall Grafikkarte*

Hallo nochmal,

irgendwie kommen wir da nicht weiter. "Schnellstmöglich" scheinbar schon gar nicht.

Zur Übersicht nochmal chronologisch:

Vom e-Support (aus China?) habe ich auf meine Kontaktanfrage vom 28.01. noch nichtmal eine Antwort oder überhaupt Bestätigung erhalten!

Mein RMA-"Partner" von Gigabyte hat seit der letzten Aufforderung, mich nochmal an den Fachhändler zu wenden, auf meine Mail vom 04.02.  mit der Fachhändler-Stellungnahme, oder / und meine letzte Mail vom 07.02. , bei der ich nochmal nachgefragt habe und erneut alle Daten schickte, bisher auch nicht mehr geantwortet.



Moebiusband schrieb:


> Die deutsche Festnetznummer für technischen Support ist bei RMA-Fragen leider ziemlich nutzlos. Der Mitarbeiter hat mich darüber deutlich aufgeklärt, vielen Dank.


Auf dem scheinbar bei Gigabyte vorherrschenden Wunsch, den Kunden alles besser doppelt machen zu lassen, habe ich also nochmal beim technischen "Support" angerufen, gerne doch:

Bitte jetzt merken für zukünftige Kunden und Anfragen:  Herr Brümmer aus dem technischen Support der Hotline sagte mir, er kann da gar keine Sonder-RMA Nummern vergeben! 


Wo steckt denn da der Sand im RMA-Getriebe?  Bin ich hier der einzige Gigabyte-Kunde, der doch tatsächlich mal ein höchstwahrscheinlich defektes Produkt in Deutschland reklamieren muss, und dabei alle in Krisen bei Fragen zur Abwicklung und dem eigentlichen Willen dazu stürzt? 

Hat Gigabyte seinen Fokus nur auf Erstkäufer der Produkte ausgerichtet und es ist deshalb auch völlig egal, wenn ich hier auf meiner defekten Gigabyte-Grafikkarte trotz Garantie-Versprechen sitzen bleibe und deshalb alle noch in den kommenden Jahren zu kaufenden Grafikkarten für mein System lieber von Wettbewerbern nehme? Muss man nur wissen.

Und dabei geht es, man möge das nicht vergessen, erstmal nur darum, die Karte für die technische Prüfung überhaupt einschicken zu dürfen! 
Wer weiß, was man bloß noch tun muss, wenn es sich um eine gerechtfertigte Reklamation handelt und die Frage nach Ersatz aufkommen sollte. 

Macht doch nicht so lächerlichen Marketing-Blödsinn  wie  Garantieversprechen mit Buzz-Words, um irgendwelche Mitgliedszahlen in "Aorus"-Clubs zu generierern, sondern kümmert euch mal um die Kunden, die auch noch in 3 oder 5 Jahren eure Produkte kaufen könnten! So wird das jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Abwicklung Garantiefall Grafikkarte*

Hallo Herr *Moebiusband*

Danke für Ihre Anfrage und Geduld und es tut uns sehr Leid für die entstanden Unannehmlichkeiten.

*Wir haben den zuständigen Bearbeitern direkt beschied gegeben, diese kümmern sich bereits um Ihr Anliegen.*

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team ​


----------



## Moebiusband (2. April 2020)

*AW: Abwicklung Garantiefall Grafikkarte*

So, ich möchte hier noch ein vermutlich letztes Mal den aktuellen Stand dazu berichten. Ein Fazit habe ich dazu auch gezogen.

Erstmal habe ich nach 4 Wochen Ende Februar tatsächlich nochmal eine Antwort vom e-Support erhalten . Traurigerweise nur der mittlerweie bekannte Standardhinweis, dass ich doch für die Abwicklung der Garantie den Fachhändler kontaktieren sollte. Sehr schön! Danke dafür an den e-Support. Ihr werdet dringend gebraucht in dieser Welt.

Ich habe jedenfalls nach Erhalt der RMA-Nummer die Karte endlich wegschicken dürfen.
Nach ca. 3 Wochen habe ich ohne eine weitere Meldung oder Kontaktaufnahme seitens des "RMA-Teams  überraschenderweise plötzlich ein Paket erhalten. 
Inhalt: Meine Grafikkarte wieder zurück. 
...
Nur ein kleiner Laufzettel bzw. ein lt. Titelzeile jetzt mal von mir interpretiertes"Repair"-Dokument außen am Karton in Versandtasche gab den nach wie vor für mich spekulativen Hinweis, dass die Karte im März vielleicht mal von irgendeinem Mitarbeiter in vermutlich Taiwan aus meinem Versandkarton genommen wurde. Ob nun irgendwo eingebaut und gestestet und vielleicht repariert? Ich weiß es nicht und das Dokument sagt es mir nicht. 
...
Ob die Karte getestet, ggfls. repariert oder als fehlerlos befunden wurde?  Wobei m.E. nach der Lüfter vorher nicht so schief montiert war. Aber ich habe da kein vorher-nachher Bild, ich mag mich irren bzw. kann dies nicht nachvollziehen. Nicht irgendeine Info seitens Gigabyte zum Stand der RMA aufzufinden. Parallel dazu keine Nachricht des "RMA-Teams" per Mail zum Stand meiner RMA.
...
So habe ich die Karte wieder umständlich in mein System zurückbauen müssen, um dann festzustellen, dass der Fehler nach wie vor vorhanden ist. ( Der Fehler ist übrigens relativ einfach zuzuordnen, es gibt die bios-Meldung 1xlang,3xkurz ). Das Problem tritt meist erst nach dem zweiten Neustart nach Einbau der Karte zum ersten Mal auf, dafür danach dann eigentlich immer. Bei Tausch von Karte oder /und Mainbaord gibt es kein Problem mehr, eindeutig der Karte zuzuordnen.

Nun denn, wie gesagt, habe ich keine Ahnung oder Idee, was das jetzt soll? Keine Information seitens Gigabyte ob man der Meinung wäre, die Karte sei in Ordnung, oder die Ursache dafür läge nicht in der Verantwortung des Garantiegebers oder ich möge bitte zwecks Erhöhung der Funktionalität einen Kristall auf den PC stellen oder Weihwasser neben die Tastatur.  

Einfach gar nichts an Antwort oder Reaktion seitens Gigabyte zu dieser RMA, man lässt mich da als Kunden komplett im Regen stehen mit einem defekten Produkt. 

Muss ich als Kunde nun tatsächlich nochmal wie der letzte Depp beim Gigabyte-Support nachfragen und mich beim "RMA-Team" erkundigen, was denn nun los ist? Ob man meint, ich hätte Schuld oder die Karte hat gar nichts oder sie wäre doch repariert worden. Sorry, da habe ich nun keine Lust mehr zu.

Werden alle RMA-Fälle so behandelt? So "convenient" und "VIP" für mich als "benefit-member"? Im Nachhinein gesehen, wollte hier überhaupt irgendjemand mit mir als Kunden im Falle der Garantie etwas zu tun haben? 

Da gibt es "tolle" Marketing-Kampagnen zum Aorus-Klub mit einer beworbenen Garantieverlängerung auf 4 Jahre, wenn ich mich jetzt und heute noch registriere. Und wenn es mal drauf ankommt, wird man, und ich muss einmal deutlich werden,  seitens des "RMA-Teams" mit sinnlosen Kontaktaufforderungen gegängelt, vom Telefonsupport für dumm verkauft und jetzt bei der RMA noch dazu komplett ignoriert. 

Was bedeutet, wenn ich einen Hersteller suche, der mir nur sein Produkt verkaufen will und kein Interesse an Kundenbindung hat und ich davon ausgehen kann, es nicht länger als zwei Jahre zu behalten, könnte ich noch zu Gigabyte greifen. 


Und wir reden hier nicht von einer Mitropa-Kaffemaschine, sondern von Werten, für die man schon mal länger stricken muss. Wenn man hier sehr hochpreisige Produkte anbietet, sollte man seinen Laden so führen, dass Kunden auch entprechend wertschätzend behandelt werden, bzw man sollte dies auch ein wenig Leben wollen. Das war bis hierhin leider gar nichts , Gigabyte.

Wenn ich nun eine RTX 2080 Ti als Ersatz für die immer noch defekte 1080 ti kaufen will. Ob ich da nun nochmal ~1200,-€ für ein Gigabyte-Produkt ausgeben sollte oder werde? Man mag es sich selber denken, ich bin da erstmal mit Gigabyte durch.

Zitat aus dem Impressum der Gigabyte Webseite: 
"Tagtäglich versucht GIGABYTE mit innovativen Technologien, außergewöhnlicher Qualität und unerreichtem Kundenservice den Slogan "Upgrade your Life" mit Leben zu füllen."

Nicht versuchen, Gigabyte. Machen!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. April 2020)

Hallo Herr *Moebiusband*

 Danke für Ihre Anfrage und Geduld.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                                                                                          Technischen         Support                      weitergegeben         und                    folgende                        Antwort         für             Sie                                       erhalten:

Antwort =>
Please provide the SN oft he card and the RMA number by the Warranty repair, so that we could  contact with our related Dept try to see if there is any solution about it.


Gern können wir das schnell telefonisch erklären wenn Sie wünschen.

 Hierfür bitte  kontaktieren    Sie uns          unter         der                           deutschen                Festnetznummer +49 402533040            und  mit der "1"             Technischen                           Support,    wir       gehen  mit           Ihnen                   Schritt  für            Schritt                 alles          durch.  
(kostenlose aus dem                    Deutschen  Festnetz)

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------

